# snorkel parts list



## dramey (Jul 21, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone could give me a list of parts needed to snorkel a ranger 800 xp. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11775

There ya go... in the snorkel & jetting section of the how-to's up to... (subforum)


----------



## dramey (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks


----------

